# Stainless vs. aluminum dog box



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

I am starting to look for an actual dog box to replace the plastic crate I have been using, and I want to be sure to put the health and welfare of my dog above all other concerns. Thus, I am most concerned about any temperature difference between the two under similar hot and cold conditions.

With that in mind, as far as temperature goes, is there any real difference in a properly ventilated (with powered fans) and insulated aluminum box as opposed to a stainless box? I would rather have stainless anyway, but the cost and the inability to easily remove it from my truck have caused me to explore other options for the time being.

If anybody has any actual evidence of temperatures on a side-by-side comparison that would be great. Any other tips you may have, like make sure you have some corrugated material inside an aluminum box so the oxidation doesn't get all over your dog,would be welcome as well. This would be a large purchase for me (i.e., for my wife to approve) and I am trying to gather as much information as possible from those who have been there and done that.

Thanks.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

health and welfare, idk. yellow dog....go stainless for sure!


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

roseberry said:


> ....go stainless for sure!


X2! You'll always be glad you did.

Evan


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

RookieTrainer said:


> I am starting to look for an actual dog box to replace the plastic crate I have been using, and I want to be sure to put the health and welfare of my dog above all other concerns. Thus, I am most concerned about any temperature difference between the two under similar hot and cold conditions.
> 
> With that in mind, as far as temperature goes, is there any real difference in a properly ventilated (with powered fans) and insulated aluminum box as opposed to a stainless box? I would rather have stainless anyway, but the cost and the inability to easily remove it from my truck have caused me to explore other options for the time being.
> 
> ...


according to deerskin's website the weights are like this:

*20’ of 1” Steel Tubing = 16.53 lbs
**20’ of 1” Stainless Steel Tubing = 16.52 lbs*
*20’ of 1 ½” Aluminum Tubing = 16.50 lbs*



i'm assuming that they have to use thicker aluminum to get the same strength so it negates the weight difference. so really you are only left with price and oxidation and heat (if there is a difference)

i have no factual proof but i'm guessing equally insulated and equally fan/exhaust combos on the same setups with one being steel and other aluminum wont be much different. i think its more about how you set up the box than the material

me i'd go stainless. mainly the oxidation reason.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

If nothing else, get a stainless lined box. Even if you don't have a yellow dog, the oxidation is still there and gets all over you and everything else. In my opinion, if you're going to go the route of getting a good box, get the insulation. And not the cheap with just a sheet of corrugated plastic in the wall. Name brands like Deerskin and such also hold thier value better than the cheaper ones. You get what you pay for kind of deal. I have a fan on my Deerskin 3 hole and I've never used it. With the insulation and any kind of breeze with water available, the dogs have stayed good even in very hot temps.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Stainless for sure, look at the resale values of Al vs SS dog boxes. SS will always hold it's value better than any AL dog box. Some MFG's use Al for substructer but all of them incorporate SS as their wrap. Wash some dishes and fold clothes, it will help get what you want in the long run.

Also, don't settle for a box due to finances save until you can go first class and do it once.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Raymond Little said:


> *Wash some dishes and fold clothes, it will help get what you want in the long run.
> *


none truer words have been spoken. applies to all facets of married life


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

If you shop around and be ready to pounce when you see a box unit you like you can get a good used SST unit for less than you'd pay for a new AL. And you won't regret it. The only downside to STT is that it's a b**** to drill through for whatever adaptations you might want. But that's the tradeoff for better strength and longevity. I just put a SST topper on my truck that is several years old and had been sitting in a barnyard for over a year. New door locks (the only non-SST metal) a quick wash and it looks and shines brand new. 
Besides, that SST box will be worth more when you get ready to trade up to a chasis mount


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Good Dogs said:


> If you shop around and be ready to pounce when you see a box unit you like you can get a good used SST unit for less than you'd pay for a new AL. And you won't regret it.
> 
> Besides, that SST box will be worth more when you get ready to trade up to a chasis mount


I am working hard to train one dog right now, so it is hard for me to see the need for a chassis mount in my future. LOL

Do you mind me asking where you are looking where you can find even a used SS box for less than a comparable AL box? My initial searches in the classifieds on this website and others are not coming up with anything like that. PM me if you don't want to broadcast all your secrets.


----------



## forhair (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't quote me on any of this because my mind is not as keen as it once was. The coefficient of thermal conductivity (CTC) is what you need to look at regarding heat transfer. A higher CTC will absorb and transfer heat faster. Aluminum's CTC is over 200 and stainless steel is around 16. If you want to heat something up fast, use aluminum. Still you have the problem with corrosion with stainless steel. Stay on top of it and you will not have pitting. Stainless steel is corrosion resistant, but it will rust. There are many different types of stainless steel. That is when the topic becomes extensive. There are different strengths of stainless steel and there are different types suitable for a particular environment.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

No question that an uninsulated box made out of bare aluminum would heat up much faster than an uninsulated box made out of stainless steel, but what about the insulation and the fan? My guess is that aluminum would have to be a little warmer if two of them were sitting side by side, but I am really trying to find out how much warmer. Surely someone on here has gotten into this debate at a training day and pulled out the thermometers to check. If not I guess I may have to be the first at my next training day.

If it is 90 degrees outside, I have the two insulated boxes sitting side by side with fans running, and the aluminum box is 2 degrees hotter then that's OK. If it's 20 degrees hotter and dangerous to my dog then obviously that's not OK.



forhair said:


> Don't quote me on any of this because my mind is not as keen as it once was. The coefficient of thermal conductivity (CTC) is what you need to look at regarding heat transfer. A higher CTC will absorb and transfer heat faster. Aluminum's CTC is over 200 and stainless steel is around 16. If you want to heat something up fast, use aluminum. Still you have the problem with corrosion with stainless steel. Stay on top of it and you will not have pitting. Stainless steel is corrosion resistant, but it will rust. There are many different types of stainless steel. That is when the topic becomes extensive. There are different strengths of stainless steel and there are different types suitable for a particular environment.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Just get the stainless. It's stronger, same weight, same price and last longer. Also stainless skinned boxes won't turn your yellow dog into a silverback like aluminum does due to oxidation. The companies that make just aluminum boxes aren't in the business to make nice boxes. They put corrugated plastic on the inside walls and call it "insulation." Save your money and get an Ainley.


----------



## SSCarnage (Feb 3, 2012)

I use a Zinger Winger crate with an Endless Breeze fan attached to the door. Works just fine, keeps the dog cool and didn't break the bank...


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Aluminum dust is not a problem for our curly brown dogs, but I sprayed the inside of my aluminum boxes with Krylon grill paint anyway. I used an almond color which is light and cool. It has held up well. It's easy to touch up as necessary.


----------

